
Tesla's Model S Refresh Is Too Little Too Late - turtlegrids
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4267339-teslas-model-s-refresh-little-late
======
turtlegrids
FWIW I don't necessarily agree with anything this article says. I'm posting it
because I believe other HN readers may have an interest in reading the 'other
viewpoint' of the Tesla media.

